# my upgraded 1998 Porsche Bike-S.



## Huuligan (Jun 29, 2014)

my upgraded 1998 Porsche Bike-S, with SRAM X-9 drivetrain and shifters, Ergon grips, ... new wheels, tires, grips.... stock Magura brakes (rebuilt) and stock VOTEC fork (rebuilt). Upgrades were performed by Dominic and Judi @ Welcome to Spun Bicycles


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

Love that bike!


I LIKE BIKES


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

That is sexy.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I thought Votecs were pretty cool back in the day. Nice ride.


----------



## tonygeo (Aug 20, 2013)

moefosho said:


> That is sexy.


Damn near x-rated!

I LIKE BIKES


----------

